# help with sound system!!



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

hey guys wondering if you guys can help me out, I had a system installed by a shop today, as they finished and was pulling out so I can leave the "abs" light and the " traction" light both came on, they turned off the car unplugged the battery for couple minutes put it back together there still on, drove it for a little and still on don't know what the problem is!! all fuses are working they checked them out, unfortunately i had to leave to work and im going back today, any ideas on how to get ride of them?


----------

